
America’s Middle Class Is Addicted to a New Kind of Credit - spking
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/america-middle-class-getting-hooked-100001049.html
======
anm89
The simultaneous occurrence of this and very high consumer confidence says a
lot to me about the widening margin between the poles of the Middle class.
Because people taking out double digit loans just to exist probably don't feel
that confident.

I think both of those poles are slowly merging with the strata outside of them
with a dwindling amount left truly in the middle.

